# UA Volt audio interfaces!



## dcoscina (Oct 6, 2021)

Just released and look very interesting. Clearly meant to compete with the lower end audio interfaces


----------



## wst3 (Oct 7, 2021)

gotta admit - this one surprised me.

Looks very cool, and very well thought out/positioned.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 7, 2021)

wst3 said:


> gotta admit - this one surprised me.
> 
> Looks very cool, and very well thought out/positioned.


yes indeed. If they have the same A/D converters and pres, I might sell my MOTU M2 and UR22C and get this for my Mac Mini M1 set up (which is primarily for notation composing and small sketching on Studio One- I have an Apollo Twin Dual Core mk2 for the big rig).


----------



## axb312 (Oct 9, 2021)

Any word about the latency/ processors used in these?


----------



## axb312 (Nov 15, 2021)

Universal Audio Announces Volt USB Audio Interfaces - Page 15 - Gearspace.com


Any update on RTL latency?



gearspace.com





Good numbers?


----------



## khollister (Nov 16, 2021)

I admit I haven't really looked at these (not in the market - have an Apollo X8) but I thought I saw a comment about them being class compliant with no drivers. That doesn't bode well for great RTL


----------



## cedricm (Nov 16, 2021)

TLDR:
+ Very good performances overall.
+ Should work fine with all but the lowest impedance headphones
+ Vintage mode for extra grit - personally I wouldn't know why constrain your recordings when you can so easily add distortion at the mixing stage
- Must register to get an ASIO driver WTF
- Pricey
- Latencies not great


----------

